# JAY PEAK - Fri, Sat, Sun - this weekend



## John W (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have been reading what is being said about the weather for this weekend and it is NOT looking good.  Any chance it will be cold enough that far north to or cold enough on the mountain for the precip to remain SNOW on friday and saturday???   Dr Chill, DR Jeff??


----------



## BigJay (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes there are chances.
Very slim chances.
This far into the week, can't tell if there is a shift to a slightly cooler forecast...
Almost 0F this morning in Montreal. Can't believe will have temps in the 50s within a couple of hours...


----------



## 2sons (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you. It seems south of 89 they're talking showers whereas north of 89 and it's rain with a far greater percentage. I'm wondering just exactly how much rain are we talking here?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2011)

Take a peek at this from MRG:  http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/

Anything can happen.  They forecast snow this past weekend at Sugarbush and we got very little and three, now four, days of bad wind.  Yesterday's "thaw" was a complete surprise to me.  As of Saturday night it was not forecast in what I was seeing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 15, 2011)

Be prepaired to ski some NCP.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 15, 2011)

John W said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been reading what is being said about the weather for this weekend and it is NOT looking good.  Any chance it will be cold enough that far north to or cold enough on the mountain for the precip to remain SNOW on friday and saturday???   Dr Chill, DR Jeff??



Hi John,

Thanks for the promotion to Dr!  HA (I wish I was even close to that). 

ANYways, yes, this late week warmup is not looking the greatest for snow--Jay Forecast--the track of this system is WAY off to our northwest.  While precip would be mostly showers (not enough r*#@ to really wash stuff away), still, snow levels look too high.  Temps crash back down Saturday so at least Jay and other N VT resorts can freshen things up a bit afterwards.


----------



## John W (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for the heads up everyone.  Dr Chill - it's a great nickname...  Even if it is embelished (SP) some..  Nick names often are!  I have a couple that might me rooted in truth but exaggerated (SP)


----------



## Steve@jpr (Feb 15, 2011)

*I will say this.*

We have had a mighty good run.  71" in the past 15 days and 99" in the past 30.  Still the specter of ncp looms.  We have several folks saying we might be far enough to dodge it altogether and a few saying we won't.  If I was a betting man (and judging by the heroic throttling I've been taking at our Wednesday night game the past few weeks that's questionable at best)-I'd say we'll be getting tinkled on (that's a gift) Fri, followed by the potential for measurable snow on Saturday.  Apply standard disclaimers here.  That said, expect temps drops Friday into Saturday so if skipping through the woods is the direction you're leaning, you may want to lean away.

Not sure this helped at all, but there you have it.

steve


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 15, 2011)

Steve@jpr said:


> followed by the potential for measurable snow on Saturday.



http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/february-thaw-a-taste-of-spring-or-the-intermission/

Seems to think the same about potential for significant upslope for Jay on Saturday....these guys are usually pretty good forecast wise.


----------



## crank (Feb 15, 2011)

Man I hope things lean towards snow and not a major thaw/freeze cycle.    The kid and I are headed to Jay  on Sunday  for 4 days and would like to not have the door slam shut on the great conditions everyone has been enjoying while we've been busy with other crap!


----------



## John W (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Steve, Thanks for the honest feedback.  We are coming anyways and were hoping to get some solid glade work in.  So Fingers are cross!  Hopefully the stars are and we get the snow.. The BEast, Thanks for the link..


----------



## John W (Feb 17, 2011)

So the Forecast seems to have changed a bit.  Looking like rain this afternoon into tonight.  Turning to snow/Sleet mix and staying that way until tomorrow....  Any chance Jay will be up high enough to keep it all snow???  Looking at a 9am arrival time at Jay and wondering what sort of weather we are going to be looking at.....  COME ON SNOW!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 17, 2011)

John W said:


> So the Forecast seems to have changed a bit.  Looking like rain this afternoon into tonight.  Turning to snow/Sleet mix and staying that way until tomorrow....  Any chance Jay will be up high enough to keep it all snow???  Looking at a 9am arrival time at Jay and wondering what sort of weather we are going to be looking at.....  COME ON SNOW!



No significant changes...still expecting rain showers Friday (snow levels way too high).  We could get a few precursor sprinkles in as early as late today/tonight but they would be light and isolated...if tonight, perhaps surface/base temps would refreeze raindrops.  Snow won't return til Saturday.


----------



## John W (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you very much Dr Chill.  Gonna bring the rain slicker for tomorrow...  Looks like saturday and sunday could be decent...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2011)

John W said:


> Looks like saturday and sunday could be decent...



Sunday may be decent, but if the wind is kicking up as much as forecast = yikes.


----------

